# new goat-approved hay feeder!!



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

i wish i could recall which member here posted the plans for this! if you recognize yourself, please take credit! 

my wonderful brother-in-law who is almost as crafty as my dear departed DH, built this for me...










as you can see, it holds 2 entire bales. i left the baling wire on which will avoid a lot of waste. joker, of course, was the first to try it out, followed shortly by t-bone...










and a couple of the girls, nod and winkin'...










this corner doubles as a playground and "pig chalet". porkahontas was actually IN the dog house when i took the picture. she goes in and pushes the straw to the front to wall herself off. i guess it makes for much more peaceful naps!










while blinkin' watches from the sidelines...










joker and sheldon face off for some good ole head-buttin'...



















the end.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics! Everyone looks very happy with the hay feeder...wonderful job that your B-I-L has done :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks awesome! I might have to steal that idea!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I love your little goats and their names--soooo cute! LOL @ porkahontas!! 

Very nice place you have your goats look very happy and NEAT-O hay feeders! I showed them to my hubby :wink:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Porkahontas - that is more than perfect! Can I steal it?

The pictures are great fun.


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

jan, you have my blessing.  a friend brought me this little piggy which i wasn't even sure i wanted. i have never had a pig for a friend but once she tamed down, she has been a joy! she follows me everywhere with happy little grunts and squeals. she loves it when i sit down out there, she chews on my stinky barn sneakers. go figure! :ROFL:










here is a picture of my two barns. the big barn where the hay feeder is used to house my horses. the goats seem to prefer it for sleeping. the other barn to the left used to house my 2 llamas because they didn't like being in the other barn with the horses. it is now more of a plaything than anything else. the goats chase each other all over and scamper in and out of that barn. once in a great while, i will see them piled up in there for a nap.










here is a short video of porkahontas earlier this summer playing ball with me.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great pics! 
Love Porkahontas! 
And that hay feeder....I need to build some of those for my goats!


----------

